# WPS: Wild Pinky Syndrome



## feilong29 (Oct 10, 2011)

Hey everyone!

Does anyone know a cure for wild pinky when playing guitar? My problem is that, when I'm playing, specifically scales up and down the next, my pinky is SUPER high off the fret board and though I can compensate for it, I would love to fix it to take my speed to the next level. I've seen a few concepts that I guess would work over time, but, I was wondering if there are any other ways to alleviate this issue?

I've started practicing chromatics where I keep my fingers on the string until I'm ready to move it to the next string. So, for instance, I am doing a simple 1-2-3-4 (finger digits) exercise, and once I have all four fingers on the fret board, I move digit 1 to the next string, keeping digits 2-3-4 on the string below it... understand? I got it from a video on youtube and it's pretty neat. Another video I saw has a guy hovering his fingers over the fret board, trying to keep as much tension off his fingers as possible, completely relaxed, fretting each finger while keeping the other fingers afloat at the same height. 

I assume these work over time, but again, just wondering if you guys have any other suggestions? THANKS! Oh, and here are some vids of me playing (a while ago), and you can see my pinky during quick leads:


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HHNzcHC8tvg

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TLPeGVt8RpY

www.youtube.com/watch?v=qSlgiDgwxzM


----------



## eaeolian (Oct 10, 2011)

I have this same issue, so tips are appreciated. Then again, I've been compensating for 30 years, so...


----------



## rythmic_pulses (Oct 10, 2011)

I have the same problem, what you call WPS I call RPS retarded pinky syndrome, I haven't found a way of getting rid of it, chromatics will help with the issue though as I have done the same, there are loads of other guitarists out there with the same thing, Chris Poland is one guitarist I can name who has this problem and he solo's with 3 of his fingers.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6PsJEYU1n08


----------



## eaeolian (Oct 10, 2011)

rythmic_pulses said:


> I have the same problem, what you call WPS I call RPS retarded pinky syndrome, I haven't found a way of getting rid of it, chromatics will help with the issue though as I have done the same, there are loads of other guitarists out there with the same thing, Chris Poland is one guitarist I can name who has this problem and he solo's with 3 of his fingers.



Chris has a bit of an excuse, though, since his hand is mangled.


----------



## rythmic_pulses (Oct 10, 2011)

eaeolian said:


> Chris has a bit of an excuse, though, since his hand is mangled.


 
Much like Django Reinhardt?


----------



## eaeolian (Oct 10, 2011)

rythmic_pulses said:


> Much like Django Reinhardt?



Well, they're both great jazz players, though Chris is hardly as influential - and he would be the first to admit that he shouldn't be. He does just as brilliant of a job overcoming his hand issue, though.


----------



## celticelk (Oct 10, 2011)

Yeah, I do this as well, and have more or less given up on trying to force my hand to behave "properly." Just another idiosyncratic part of my technique. OP, it doesn't really seem to be slowing you down too much, to my eye. It sure as hell ain't slowing Chris Poland down. =)


----------



## SirMyghin (Oct 10, 2011)

I have tamed this too an extent, how? Lots of frustrating work, and even then it is still wilder than my other fingers, and likes to increase distance from the board long it is unused.

What I did first was chromatic runs 2 notes per string, only using ring and pinky. concentrate really hard on the movements and make sure NEITHER finger is flying, and don't anchord the ring behind the pinky. 

Once you can do that competantly, try some chromatic runs, keeping all your fingers as close to their respective fret as possible, about 1/2" over the board. This is really hard and frustrating. Again, DO NOT ANCHOR ANY FINGERS

THEN do some real runs, as chromatics are not terribly useful, so some I-M-pinky, and I-A-Pinky. Once again very slow, if a finger moves to far force it back before you move on (while remaining in the other position. Same rules, you know the drill. 

I started doing this after 10 years or playing, and have not masterred it, but it has certainly helped. Some players though, like Paul Gilbert, haven't even tamed their pinkies. They just tuck em away when not using them. Wrist position is likely going to be an issue to some extent here.


----------



## feilong29 (Oct 10, 2011)

SirMyghin said:


> I have tamed this too an extent, how? Lots of frustrating work, and even then it is still wilder than my other fingers, and likes to increase distance from the board long it is unused.
> 
> What I did first was chromatic runs 2 notes per string, only using ring and pinky. concentrate really hard on the movements and make sure NEITHER finger is flying, and don't anchord the ring behind the pinky.
> 
> ...


 
Ya, that's why I sometimes don't really worry about it because people like him are awesome with a wild pinky. I think that I can overcome it and still progress, but at this time, it would be cool to get a grip on it and see if it really takes my playing to the next level. I notice that when I'm playing very fast, my fingers move up and down the fret board fast enough that my pinky doesn't have time to move 3 inches off the fret board lol. The main area of concern is playing licks that are similiar to this: 4-5-7 4-5-7 on the same string. With a pinky that doesn't stay close to the fret board, it makes it hard to sync up both hands to play a lick like this cleanly. Sigh... always something getting in the way!


----------



## SirMyghin (Oct 10, 2011)

Good luck dude, I find the 'malmsteen' run 


```
-10-13-12-13-10-13-12-13-7-10-8-10-7-10-8-10-8-12-10-12-8-12-10-12-5-8-7-8-5-8-7-8-

and so on
```
To be a great run for this sort of practice, covers all the scalar combinations. You don't really need to worry as much about it outside of runs, but it should come along on its own with some conscious practice. I usually devote 5-10 minutes to this a day, part of my warm up, so to speak. Doing 'the spider' or something can be another good one. I am no shredder but I do what I can to keep my hands working optimally.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 10, 2011)

I had it really bad, but when I started getting into Gambale's stuff, copying the really soft, fluid fretting technique he has it really helped. For me it was all about relaxing your hand muscles, and having a slightly softer touch. When you're fingers are moving fast your brain and muscle memory want to put much more force into each fretted note, but unless you're doing some wild legato, you don't need all the energy you put in if you're pinky is given so much room to travel and strike. 

Think of it this way, you're brain thinks you need to punch the fret with your pinky, hence it moving so far off the board and then coming down so hard, but what you really need to do is just jab.


----------



## Jackrat (Oct 10, 2011)

Bro.... rofl yeah I don't know man it hasn't been slowing me down by any means though lol.


----------



## Solodini (Oct 11, 2011)

Put your hand on a table or the back of your guitar, with all finger tips and the side of your thumb resting lightly on the surface. lift each finger in turn and strike the surface loud enough to make a noise. Number each digit from 1-5 and tap as many different patterns as you can think of, but practise each one at a time until you can repeat it consistently ad nauseum. Saying the numbers of each finger aloud should help make the consistency easier. 

With this exercise you work on keeping each finger relaxed while one moves, rather than tensing to keep it in place, where tensing muscles is meant to make them move.


----------



## SirMyghin (Oct 11, 2011)

Jackrat said:


> Bro.... rofl yeah I don't know man it hasn't been slowing me down by any means though lol.




That has to be some of the worst economy of motion I have ever seen


----------



## Jackrat (Oct 11, 2011)

SirMyghin said:


> That has to be some of the worst economy of motion I have ever seen


 Uh why do you say that? Sure I'm completely self taught but I don't see whats so wrong with my fretting.


----------



## C2Aye (Oct 11, 2011)

I have a serious case of WPS, but to be honest, it's never impaired me or slowed me down...I'm not sure how I'd get rid of it but at the moment there's no need since like I said, it hasn't been holding me back. My only advice would be to keep using your pinky and keep practicing regardless.


----------



## SirMyghin (Oct 11, 2011)

Jackrat said:


> Uh why do you say that? Sure I'm completely self taught but I don't see whats so wrong with my fretting.



Watch your left hand, you practically flap your hand, especially on rhythm passages (55-56 second especially). Being self taught is a pretty poor excuse, considering many people here are (myself included). Your motions are exceptionally excessive with most of your fingers (not only your pinky). You do not need to wind up to fret a note by rotating your entire wrist, you don't even need close to your motions for hammer-ons. Hence bad economy of motion.


----------



## Jackrat (Oct 11, 2011)

l


----------



## feilong29 (Oct 12, 2011)

Eh, bad economy or not, it works for him atleast!


----------



## Waelstrum (Oct 12, 2011)

Bolt cutters.


----------



## SirMyghin (Oct 12, 2011)

feilong29 said:


> Eh, bad economy or not, it works for him atleast!



Never said it didn't, we can however, always improve.


----------



## Maniacal (Oct 12, 2011)

I would also add, you should work on cleaning up the sixteenth notes at 0.13.

I agree with what was said about your fairly excessive movements. It may work for you now but depending on how good you want to get, it may ultimately halt your progress.


----------



## orakle (Oct 15, 2011)

I used to have that early early when I started playing
I strenghtened pretty much every key muscle of my fretting with a Gripmaster
now I can play pretty damn accurately, effortlessly (which made the WPS disappear)

if you want details on whats a Gripmaster or want to know how to properly use/train with it just shoot me a PM, ill gladly help you !


----------

